# pregnant labrador?



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

hi i mated my girl 2 weeks wednesday past (yes all relevent health tests are done on both dam and sire)  i just wondered...i saw discharge...and know this can be normal in a pregnant bitch....but i just want to check its completly normal as iv seen some dogs have has yellwish discharge some have white some have clear....whats right? and would you mind if i post a pic?


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

iv been worrying constantly lol cant help it the pic its that great to be honest i just noticed some on the floor and just needed to check xx


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

It can be a sign she is deffo pregnant.

Have you got yourself 'the book of the bitch'?? Its well worth buying, its a 'bible' for most breeders!


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

no but i think i will...iv noticed a few saying its a great book.... what colour should the discharge be? and can phantom pregnancys have discharge?...do you think its important for a scan, i dont want to stress her out too much especially if its not needed...i have though, been looking for a sheep scanner (living in scotland youd think there would be plenty) but i cant find any in my area??


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I dont scan, havent done since my older bitch had her first litter, I prefer to trust me own eye and wait and see, lol!

shepp scanners are used with increasing popularity now, but cant help you with that one in Scotland I'm afraid - perhaps another member will be able to.

I wouldnt worry about the actual colour of the dischargeunless it was showing signs of being contaminated with blood of had an awful smell. If bitch seems fine, trust nature


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

thats what i was going to do, she seems great!! apart from sleeping untill 1 in the afternoon or even most of the day and following my partner around like a lost puppy...shes fine!! she was sick last night, i put it down to morning (night) sickness lol as she hadnt eaten anything out of the ordinary xx


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

does the book have a pic of labs on the front? x


----------



## thedogcabin (Jul 19, 2011)

staceydawlz said:


> does the book have a pic of labs on the front? x


Yes it does!


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

i usually say that if the discharge ISN'T green or smelly then all ok and yes my bitch has had this everytime she has been in whelp. 

the book of the bitch is a good read for anyone that owns a bitch even if they don't plan on breeding although this is all covered in there. 

Good luck


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

definitely get book of the bitch
as a first time breeder i would go and get a scan yes, will be reassuring for you to see those little blobs on the screen and have an idea of how many you are looking for, its not stressful for the dog at all, unless you have a stressful bitch?


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Another one here recommending The Book of the Bitch.

Book of the Bitch: Amazon.co.uk: J.M. Evans, Kay White: Books

My eldest girl had a white stringy discharge with her first litter within days of mating - she also extracted herself from the rest of the gang and wouldn't run with them almost from the day she came back after mating.

I do scan, but make my vets do it standing up so as not to stress my girls out - neither of them been in the least bit phased by it.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks everyone for all the information xx


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

well my poor baby was sick again last night and shes snoozing ALL the time!!...when mating took placethey only tied once for around 10-12 minutes (ellie was VERY clean this season) so when it came to the 2nd mating she wast interested at all....although day before tie and on the day on tied there was a few slip matings aswell...fingers crossed, might give my vets a call monday about a scan and see what they say, it would be nice to know for sure but to be honest id much more prefer a sheep scanner! xx


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

might sound like a silly question but can i take ellie to the beach and alow her to go in the sea?


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

and does anyone have stage by stage pics of a black lab through pregnancy?xx


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

heres a pic from today...she was only bred on the 15th september and i think she looks pregnant already especially in the rib area...xx


----------



## chyna05 (Oct 3, 2011)

your in same boat as us with lolly we know for deffo booka is but lolly was 15th sept to early yet 
but she looks very pregnant but has had a phantom before that bad she fooled the vet.she had a discharge the other day to just a white goo on her bits i didnt think much off it tbh (i dont tend to look down there lol) but has got me thinking maybe we might have two litters for a couple of weeks 

will try and take a pic of hers for you only diffrence her teats are very big compaired to your little ladies


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

yeh ellie had one tie which was on the 15th...i think she looks pregnant again too early so fingers crossed!! x (would love to see a pic)


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

Heres another 2 pics...its her rib cage thats full of you know what i mean xx


----------



## chyna05 (Oct 3, 2011)

will add a pic tomorrow


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

To be honest, I wouldn't be expecting to see any bodily weight changes at such an early stage of pregnancy in a Lab, and would be concerned if I was doing so. 

My last bitch I took a litter from is VERY lean - and it was only at 5 weeks we started to see any noticeable weight changes. 

This is why unseen accidental matings often don't come to light until it is too late to do anything about them.

If you think her ribcage is expanding, are you sure you are not subconsciously giving her more food, or just willing it to be bigger?

A bitch putting on weight too early in a pregnancy could mean she's not in tip-top condition when she comes to whelping, which could cause her problems.


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

I always take measurements of chest and abdomen as this can be more acurate than a waiting eye


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

well scan is booked for the 18th so il see then, i havnt upped her food or anything xx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

By the time my bitch was 3 weeks it was quite obvious she was pregnant but she is a whippet. She did have a big litter though 10 pups and is only a small bitch. She went on to have 10 pups and yes that was from 1 mating.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

just had a quick search and found another lab at 3 weeks lookin just like ellie she went onto having 11 pups!!...dunno if i should be worried lol xx


----------



## richardm19 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi There,

I have only just read through your thread, My black labrador bitch tess was mated on the 6th of September which made her 4 weeks on tuesday and her nipples look exactly the same as your girls. she does not visually look any larger at the moment. for the past few days she has gone through a phase of not eating a great deal and has been sick a few times in the morning and has been very affectionate. but im still unsure as to whether she is pregnant. I was advised by a experienced breeder to not scan until 5 weeks as some scans before this time have come back negative when the bitch is genuinely pregnant. I will try to upload a pic of my little one on here once i have sussed out how.

Rich


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

My yellow lab is 37 days pregnant and looks pregnant, we only had one tie also on the 30 Aug.....Lots of Lab puppies coming soon...Jill


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

good luck canuckjill!! excitement, keep me updated, did you get a scan iv booked both a scan and blood test because im unsure what to have lol so il cancel one of them when iv decided xx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Scans aren't that common in my area, there are a couple of sheep people around so I have word out i would like to scan my dog. The vets they do x rays and I don't want an x ray. At 30 days her nipples definetly looked more erect . Figure I'll be 100 % sure soon enough right now I'm 95 % sure. Jill


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

richardm19 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have only just read through your thread, My black labrador bitch tess was mated on the 6th of September which made her 4 weeks on tuesday and her nipples look exactly the same as your girls. she does not visually look any larger at the moment. for the past few days she has gone through a phase of not eating a great deal and has been sick a few times in the morning and has been very affectionate. but im still unsure as to whether she is pregnant. I was advised by a experienced breeder to not scan until 5 weeks as some scans before this time have come back negative when the bitch is genuinely pregnant. I will try to upload a pic of my little one on here once i have sussed out how.
> 
> Rich


an experienced sheep scanner will be able to tell you around 30-32 days if she's in whelp and also what day she took. i.e. Ella was mated over 4 days she took on the last mating.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi, rosie isnt a lab but here are some pics of her pregnancy. The first pic was day after last mating, next was just over one week, next just over 2 weeks after, next just after 3 next just after 4 weeks, the last 2 pics were taken 3 days apart


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

first pic nearly 5 weeks, next 6 weeks next same day, next 7.5 weeks, next 8 weeks, (dates might not be exact but only a couple o days out)


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Right last ones lol first 2 8.5 weeks last 2 her due date


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Rosie went on to have 8 healthy pups 1 day after the last pic but I think was definitely fit to burst. I think you can see a difference from week 1 to week 4 even a slight difference on week 3 but she is a different breed to a lab and as you can see her tummy is very tucked up. I wouldnt expect to see a differnce in a lab at this stage.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

ellies tummy was always quite tucked up (shes a working lab) the diffrences that iv noticed are only very slight too ...love your pics thnks for sharing!! she deffo looked like she was ready to burst in the end! lol xx


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

these are the best i could get from the side...not much change like i said, just her nipples and rib area are a lil diffrent!


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

here's some i took just now while she was lying down...3 weeks and 2 days xx


----------



## richardm19 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi There,

Just wanted to let you know my little one has just been scanned and she is 4 1/2 weeks pregnant and looks the same as yours. 

Rich


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

oh that great rich! post piccys!  xx


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

could someone help me by posting pics of a dogs scan pregnant and not pregnant so i know what im looking for xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

haven't got any pics.
The scanner should be able to point them out to you.
Hopefully the will show up as clear white blobs on grey background xxx


----------



## SharonM (Mar 2, 2010)

This is a scan picture I took of one of my girls at 22 days pregnant, she went on to have 7 big healthy pups.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

i think ellie will be 33 days when we get a scan...thanks sharon for your pic!! xxx


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

another question...those who have or have had pregnant dogs....do you bath your bitch or just wait untill shes had pups xx


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> another question...those who have or have had pregnant dogs....do you bath your bitch or just wait untill shes had pups xx


Why would you bath her  Labs with the correct coat should seldom (if ever) need bathing - it strips their coat of it's natural oils.

I do bathe my girls after whelping once they are willing to leave the babies for any length of time - that can easily be a week or longer.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

incase she got muddy on a walk???


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

staceydawlz said:


> incase she got muddy on a walk???


i would just brush her down


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

26 days xxx


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> i would just brush her down


ok thanks archie...its been raining here so she can get quite muddy on walks just wanted to check xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

staceydawlz said:


> ok thanks archie...its been raining here so she can get quite muddy on walks just wanted to check xx


they usually come up as good as new with a nice brush down when is she getting scanned?


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

a week today is her scan so heres hoping all goes well! xx


----------



## richardm19 (Sep 21, 2011)

fingers crossed for you, my girl is 5 weeks today and is now looking wider in her rib cage and her abdomen is very firm to the touch her nipples are also looking very pink and getting larger. i will try and post some photos if i can get one of her when she is sleeping.

Rich


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks richard! if shes not id be very surprised! shes just been sick litterally 5 minutes ago  shame i feel sorry for her sometimes too xx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Here's a couple of pics of Lily 1 at 28 days and 1 at 42. She doesn't look pregnant until you look at the pics.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

oh theres a fair diffrence between the 2 pics!!! xx


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

well scan tomorrow, will let you all know the outcome when i get back xx


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

ellie on day 32 xxx


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

well todays the day...and i dont know if its me but her nipples have seriously grown over night!!x


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

here's a pic its deffo changed they realy are alot bigger than before!xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

They do look bigger than in the previous pictures but this can happen even with a phantom pregnancy. Looking forward to seeing if your dog is having a litter


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

My lil Babies said:


> They do look bigger than in the previous pictures but this can happen even with a phantom pregnancy. Looking forward to seeing if your dog is having a litter


Can't they just - one of my girls looked so pregnant, I started to seriously wonder if one of my boys had got to her - even though I knew in both my heart and my head that they hadn't 

Similarly with my last girl where we had the two slip matings before I was rushed into hospital - everything screamed pregnant - but even at day 63 we weren't sure - and being told that the scan does sometimes misses a singleton didn't help - the bitch had never had anything remotely near a phantom prior to that occasion !!!


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

well the scan is today at half 2 so will let you all know the out come!  xx


----------



## richardm19 (Sep 21, 2011)

Good Luck Stacey i was very unsure about tess at 4 1/2 weeks when she was scanned when they confirmed they could see 2 pups but by 5 1/2 weeks she looked undoubtly pregnant. we are having her scanned again on saturday just to make sure everything is progressing well. fingers crossed for you 

Rich


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

Ellies going to be a mum!!! heres a lil pic of some of her babys!!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

thank you vets really happy with how she is and her condition and said no need to worry about a singleton as there is plenty, which is good was worried about that! xx


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> thank you vets really happy with how she is and her condition and said no need to worry about a singleton as there is plenty, which is good was worried about that! xx


If it's a vet scan - based on my own (and others) experiences, it's safe to say you usually get about double what they see on the scan


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

can someone tell me if noroclav is ok to use on pregnant dogs got it from the vets for ellies ears but i just want to double check and also does every think its ok to work her? they gave me panacur 10% for worming and said she should have this every day starting from 5 days time...would you do this?xx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

love the scan piccies, wish they had more scanners round here....


----------



## SharonM (Mar 2, 2010)

Noroclav/Synulox is fine to use during pregnancy. Had one bitch on it from 3 weeks post mating till 2 weeks post whelping due to her bleeding heavily all the way through, she had a healthy litter of 7 chunky babies.


----------



## richardm19 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi Stacey,

i have been giving tess panacur 10% from 40 days and will continue until 2 days post whelp the vet says it stops dormant worms being passed over to the puppies

Rich


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks everyone i just like to double check these things! lol she my baby and dont want her to be in pain or not get the proper treatment xx


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> thanks everyone i just like to double check these things! lol she my baby and dont want her to be in pain or not get the proper treatment xx


Speak to your vet about worming - I NEVER worm a bitch once she is pregnant and don't worm her until after she has stopped feeding her babies - and never had an issue with worms.

I don't like adding any chemicals to the bitch and her babies and my vets hold a very similar view as I know do a fair few Lab breeders.

I start worming the babies with panacur at 3 weeks, and always after feeding, as it can make their tummies rather gripey causing sleepless nights for babies and owners alike.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

it was my vet who gave me it? xx


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Did you not worm her before mating her? I always make sure mine are wormed before they come into season.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> Did you not worm her before mating her? I always make sure mine are wormed before they come into season.


ditto - I really don't like the idea of putting chemicals near a pregnant bitch unless there is a serious underlying reason - as I said - touch wood - I've never had an issue with worms in three litters - I worm the bitch before mating and then worm the babies fortnightly from three weeks.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

yeh i did i said that to the vet too she said the reason for doing this is so they dont pass dormant worms onto the pups?x


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

just wondering if anyone has had a pregnant bitch itch their tummy? ellie itches her tummy wth her back legs sometimes....leading on from that IF she got fleas whats safe to use?x


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

It could be just the stretching somewhat like myself my tummy was itchy when I was pregnant.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

soooo annoyed my memory card just broke for my camera no pics untill i get a new one!


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

not much going on here....any news from anyone??xx


----------



## foxworthy (May 20, 2011)

Love the belly photos! I'm just waiting to see if my black lab working bitch is pregnant or not!!


----------



## Rosie Dane (Oct 12, 2011)

When's her due date Stacey?


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

17th of november  times seemed to slow down all of a sudden!!


----------



## Love4Dogs (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi my chocolate lab may be pregnant i posted a thread also to see if anyone thots on if she is or not.  shes 25 days today and photos on my thread were takin today. I was excited reading your posts about finding out your dog is havin babies..  Il hopefully book a scan for monday or tuesday by that time she will be 31/32days. Was the scan clear at 33days? x


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

actually she was taken for the scan, i had to sit in the waiting room then she came through with 5 pics from her scan on one of the pics i could see 2 puppys on here somewhere theres a scan pic its not too clear on here but when i look at the pic i can see the puppys head body and spine!! xx


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

il hopefully get some more recent pics up soon once i get my new memory card, just to show people stage by stage, i also want to make a scrap book type of thing for my own keep sake too week by week until puppys go to new homes  xx


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> actually she was taken for the scan, i had to sit in the waiting room then she came through with 5 pics from her scan on one of the pics i could see 2 puppys on here somewhere theres a scan pic its not too clear on here but when i look at the pic i can see the puppys head body and spine!! xx


 you weren't with her for the scan? did they say why?

Scanning can be quite stressful for some bitches and can cause them to re-absorb their pups

The vets scan by MY rules with me there and as minimal fuss as possible - how would you know if your girl was getting stressed if you weren't there


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

we were in the next room my dog isnt one for getting stressed and i trust my vets alot i aam vet happy with the new vets im with they are more than trust worth and ellie was in good hands!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> we were in the next room my dog isnt one for getting stressed and i trust my vets alot i aam vet happy with the new vets im with they are more than trust worth and ellie was in good hands!


A friends dog wasn't one for getting stressed - 4 pups seen on the scan print out - no pups on the due date 

I am not being critical of you - but your vets - however much you trust them - she is YOUR bitch and vets will force an animal into something they may find unpleasant because that's what they are being paid to do


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Just out of interest what stud dog did you use?
I'm not sure but was it you who pm'd me about a stud dog in Scotland when your girl was a puppy. It must have been quite a while ago - sorry, if I've mistaken you for someone else.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

i wouldnt think so rocco...only been looking for maybe the past year?


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

swarthy said:


> A friends dog wasn't one for getting stressed - 4 pups seen on the scan print out - no pups on the due date
> 
> I am not being critical of you - but your vets - however much you trust them - she is YOUR bitch and vets will force an animal into something they may find unpleasant because that's what they are being paid to do


never really thought of it like this, ellie is a very outgoing dog not much fazes her and shes always wagging her tail...good point and maybe i should learn from this next time, never thought it would be a problem as they said they scan while standing? x


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> never really thought of it like this, ellie is a very outgoing dog not much fazes her and shes always wagging her tail...good point and maybe i should learn from this next time, never thought it would be a problem as they said they scan while standing? x


That's a good start - but something to remember for future reference  with my first litter the stud dog owner tried to discourage me from scanning at all, but said, if you do, do it standing up - my vets wanted to lay her down - unfazed she might be - but she can be equally stubborn (a bit like her owner ) - surprise surprise - my vets have never since suggested laying one of my girls down for a scan 

In fairness, few Labradors are fazed by much and maybe I just like to be a bit of an over-protective mum 

Am I right in saying you were looking at a fox red boy far up Norf at one point? (apologies if I've got that wrong)


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

i had wanted to use druimmuir desert storms son...but he didnt have health tests done  so sad he was lovely!! also had endorments on papers too so left that out...wasnt looking for fox red lab inparticular i was looking at health tests more importantly as colour doesnt bother me x


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> i had wanted to use druimmuir desert storms son...but he didnt have health tests done  so sad he was lovely!! also had endorments on papers too so left that out...wasnt looking for fox red lab inparticular i was looking at health tests more importantly as colour doesnt bother me x


I don't know Nicola in person, but I know of her and her dogs, and there are two fully health tested dogs from the same litter out there, one owned by Natasha Bunjoch of Contender Gundogs, and the other owned by Andrew Whelan of Lowforge Gundogs. May be worth looking at those lines in the future


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

gorgeou dogs...his son was beautifull was a shame he was health tested etc! rogan is gorgeous too!!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> i had wanted to use druimmuir desert storms son...but he didnt have health tests done  so sad he was lovely!! also had endorments on papers too so left that out...wasnt looking for fox red lab inparticular i was looking at health tests more importantly as colour doesnt bother me x


I wan't referring specifically to colour - but didn't want to mention the dog / owner's name on the forums 

In addition to the pointers SL has given you - just another little tip for future reference  - if you like the son, and you are able to, always go back to the father  I hear he is quite some dog


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

You may want to chase up the KC as well, there's nothing on there for your girl, I don't know which dog you've used but she's listed as having no health tests. If you fax them through the results they will update asap, and hopefully in time for the new pups arriving, so that the paperwork is up to date for puppy buyers/owners


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

:O...how do you do that...if i phone would they move it on???


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

How long ago did you have them done? I know there can be delays (more with eye tests), but they shouldn't take that long. If you email them a scanned copy of the results they should be on there within a few days.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Apols, have been off having my tea  just phone them, they will give you a fax number or email address, so you can sort it out. Otherwise, the paperwork for the pups won't be up to date


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> How long ago did you have them done? I know there can be delays (more with eye tests), but they shouldn't take that long. If you email them a scanned copy of the results they should be on there within a few days.


They have certainly sped the process up for ABS members - my girls hips and elbows were on the database before I'd even got my hands on the certificates (pretty sure it was the day after the panel sat) - although I do have non ABS friends who have had issues getting the results on where - despite being done all at the same time, have appeared quite erratically on the database.

But as above, you can scan in and email them to the KC and they are usually on there within 24 hours.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry, but is your girl's name Ebony Princess? If so, there's nothing on the KC database at all  

Apols if I've got the name wrong, I am sure that's what you've said her KC name was in the past, and am just catching up from earlier this evening.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

yeh it is sleeping lion????


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> yeh it is sleeping lion????


In that case, she's not listed at all, you need to get emailing/phoning around I think, to get things verified properly


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

When did you get the scores back for hips (& elbows)? You should have an eye certificate as it will have been given to you when you took your girl to the opthalmologist.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

rocco33 said:


> When did you get the scores back for hips (& elbows)? You should have an eye certificate as it will have been given to you when you took your girl to the opthalmologist.


That's true actually, it's a while since I've taken one of mine, but they stamp and sign the pedigree cert if I remember rightly, so it should be easy enough to scanand send off.

Just as an aside, Tau nibbled the signatures off her elbow grade certs, madam!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> That's true actually, it's a while since I've taken one of mine, but they stamp and sign the pedigree cert if I remember rightly, so it should be easy enough to scanand send off.


With mine I scan the certificates in and send them - the KC paperwork just shows the dog has been eye tested - you need to refer back to the certificate for further info.



Sleeping_Lion said:


> Just as an aside, Tau nibbled the signatures off her elbow grade certs, madam!


hehe - you sure she's not related to my Clover :lol: £15 chewed a couple of weeks ago, plus all my hotel brochures, half my internal blinds and the contents of my paperwork desk   I wouldn't mind so much if she was still young - but she's 6 soon and only ever does it when I am on the phone


----------



## agnes2003 (Apr 14, 2009)

Any luck with the KC staceydawlz? *fingers crossed*


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

iv to phone kc back in not long might have to post documents (dont have a scanner!) hope this all gets sorted in time!!


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

heres ellie 6 weeks today (finally got camera sorted) she eating like a pig just now so splitting feed into 2 with a little more added is this ok?xx


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

and another one! feelin sorry for herself because the cats have joined her in bed lol xx


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> to phone kc back in not long might have to post documents (dont have a scanner!) hope this all gets sorted in time!!


What tests did you have done? I'm assuming that you had them done well before her season which would have been a couple of months ago now if she's 6 weeks, as you made the decision to breed, and the hips and elbows can take weeks to be scored and receive the results. When did you get the results back?


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> heres ellie 6 weeks today (finally got camera sorted) she eating like a pig just now so splitting feed into 2 with a little more added is this ok?xx


As they grow, bitches need more meals of smaller amount - did you only have her on one meal a day before?

My girls can be on 7 meals a day before and straight after whelping - I pretty much feed on demand.

What happened with the KC in the end, have you sorted things out?


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Not too long now  Good luck with pups once they arrive


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

not had enough time to get on here properly just a quick update ellie doin fine will hopefully get on nearer next weekend when im off work...7 weeks 1 day...feeling strong movements and kicks!!still eating lots but getting uncomfertable so lying on her side is usually the only option lol x


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

just a quick question before i head off to work...can i give ellie anything extra in her food (she has 11 days to go) i read somewhere that rice pudding is good? have been splitting meals into 5 a day so far and it seems to be doing the trick...but just wondered if there was any recomendations for adding to her food xx


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I wouldnt be giving rice pudding at this stage, with a pregnant dog I wouldnt be giving large amounts of calcium. Its dangerous. Things like rice pudding, and other good sources of calcium is ok when first pups is born.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

ok thank you devil dogz!!!xx


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Sorry, but is your girl's name Ebony Princess? If so, there's nothing on the KC database at all
> 
> Apols if I've got the name wrong, I am sure that's what you've said her KC name was in the past, and am just catching up from earlier this evening.





rocco33 said:


> When did you get the scores back for hips (& elbows)? You should have an eye certificate as it will have been given to you when you took your girl to the opthalmologist.





agnes2003 said:


> Any luck with the KC staceydawlz? *fingers crossed*





rocco33 said:


> What tests did you have done? I'm assuming that you had them done well before her season which would have been a couple of months ago now if she's 6 weeks, as you made the decision to breed, and the hips and elbows can take weeks to be scored and receive the results. When did you get the results back?


cant see a reply for these questions so thought id bump them up x


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

yes ebony princess, 1 week before season,yes had luck with kc and hip elbows eyes!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> yes ebony princess, 1 week before season,yes had luck with kc and hip elbows eyes!


Have they given you any reason why all the results are missing  I've known people have problems with one set of results, but never everything.

Did they say how long it would be before the results would be on the database?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

stacydawlz you`ve recently sold a husky and staffy , can i ask why ? i`m really puzzled as i thought your lab was your first dog


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

i have??? i took on a staff quite a while ago not recently....i found him a new home as he wasnt getting on with my dog, we tried quite a good time later with a husky but they also ddnt get on...both times dogs were offered back to orriginal owners!!! such a shame neither worked out and i wont be doing it again because my girl comes first thank you!!!!


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

ellie is my firt dog had her from 7 weeks old!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2011)

staceydawlz said:


> i have??? i took on a staff quite a while ago not recently....i found him a new home as he wasnt getting on with my dog, we tried quite a good time later with a husky but they also ddnt get on...both times dogs were offered back to orriginal owners!!! such a shame neither worked out and i wont be doing it again because my girl comes first thank you!!!!


yes your advert on the husky went up on 30/08/2011 which was 38 days ago!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

swarthy said:


> Have they given you any reason why all the results are missing  I've known people have problems with one set of results, but never everything.
> 
> Did they say how long it would be before the results would be on the database?


This all seems very weird...


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

??? i didnt post an add then so something must be wrong i had her a fair few months back...anything more to say???


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

diablo said:


> yes your advert on the husky went up on 30/08/2011 which was 38 days ago!


That was actually over 2 months ago?


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

well ellie is near 2 months pregnant and i didnt have her for atleast another 2-3 months before ellies season!


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

not too sure what your getting at anyways! things just dont work out sometimes and in this case it was a bad idea and after trying for a few mnths it didnt work out to the point where both dogs couldnt be left together!!


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks for your help  good night!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Can we keep this on topic which is Ellie and her pregnancy. Sometimes people have to make decisions which are in the best interest of all parties Canine and human. Now back on topic..


Ellie you look beautiful girl....


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

just looking at her just now she reminds me of a hippo lol poor pup! not long now any guesses on litter size??? will post a pic in a moment of her right now!x


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

7 weeks 3 days!
my guess 3-4
my partners guess 4-5


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I say 5 what colour was she bred to so we can guess on colour too


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

black  lol his parents one yellow one black...you never know i supose!!


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

just felt loads of kicking just now its amazing could sit a hold my hand on her tummy for hours!!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

okay well not knowing the dams parents colours I'll say 4 black and 1 yellow just in case she carries yellow and the sire...


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

both parents were black but there is yellow in the lines somewhere xx


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> yes had luck with kc and hip elbows eyes!


Luck in what way? - luck doesn't really come into it. They have either been done, in which case they would be on the KC website or they haven't. The KC database is still showing that no health tests have been done!


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

no they are not as iv just sent documents to them wednesday


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

ellie has some serious wind...is this normal? lol


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

and what antiseptic do yous recomend?x


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

hmmm funny how no one answers...think il go off to bed!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

the wind is normal Lily was bad too...lol Can't give you a name on the antiseptic as our brand names are different over here...


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

THANK YOU AGAIN!!! YOUVE BEEN SO MUCH HELP..TIME FOR BED I THINK!!! NIGHT XXxx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

night ........


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> yes ebony princess, 1 week before season,yes had luck with kc and hip elbows eyes!


You had the results back 1 week before her season?  Blimey that was cutting it a bit fine! So you planned the mating not even knowing what the results were!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> no they are not as iv just sent documents to them wednesday


I suggest you chase the KC up, becaue Rocco is right - the database is still showing her as not health-tested. The reason for the concern of them being missing is genune - because increasingly people can, and do check the information there.

Both sets of results were on the database with girls the day after the vet obtained the results from the BVA and long before I had the certificates back.

Eye certificates can take longer dependent on what specialist you use - although again, last time, they were on in exactly 30 days.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

swarthy said:


> I suggest you chase the KC up, becaue Rocco is right - the database is still showing her as not health-tested. The reason for the concern of them being missing is genune - because increasingly people can, and do check the information there.
> 
> Both sets of results were on the database with girls the day after the vet obtained the results from the BVA and long before I had the certificates back.
> 
> Eye certificates can take longer dependent on what specialist you use - although again, last time, they were on in exactly 30 days.


good advice . you need to chase them up asap, you don't want any problems later on when you come to register the pups.


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

hi, sorry if ive missed it through the post, what were the results of her hips scores and elbow scores?


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

i have homes lined up...yeh your not a breed expert im not interested in any more


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> i have homes lined up...yeh your not a breed expert im not interested in any more


Indeed I am no breed expert, but then you havent taken the time to take opinions from such anyways.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Sorry everyone did some weeding, but didn't have the time before due to a family emergency. When you have gone through a thread you have to go through it again to make sure it still makes sense. So this is now back on the board but closed. It was becoming too heated so I had closed it then moved it then had to leave.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Move all the posts that state why shes a BYB and then open..well done 

Educations the key on this forum.....NOT. I expect more, not sure why mind.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I removed the posts about other animals left all key info on tests etc.


----------

